# CD Burner Support? Plextor PlexWriter

## FINITE

Ok, I have read all of the posts on getting you cd burner to work properly and I have done all of he kernel compiling and added scsi emulation and scsi support for cdroms etc.. I cannot get my cd burner to be recognized by xcdroast and the cdrecord -scanbus says there is no device and the scsi driver cannot be loaded. I compiled everything into the kernel and have not tried as modules but I am pretty sure that compiling directly into the kernel is the way that it should be done. The only thing that I have not done is to add hdx=ide-scsi to grub config. Where do I find the grub config file so that I can do this?

----------

## FINITE

Alright. I edited my menu.list file and added hdc=ide-scsi to that file. Hope that is the one to edit. Didn't hurt anything but didn't allow cdrecord -scanbus to see anything either. So I am no better off than before. Pleas tell me I don't have to have scsi emulation and the rest loaded as modules  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FINITE

So I found that scsi emulation should be loaded as a module and changed that. Still cdrecord -scanbus tells me that: cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

I am lost. I did not think that getting my cdrecorder to work would be so difficult. Any suggestions? Thanks.

----------

## FINITE

Ok god dangit! Incase anyone else runs into this problem you have to (in my situation at least) remove support for ide-atapi cdroms from the kernel all together. Now when I run cdrecord -scanbus I get good output. AHHHHHHH  :Very Happy:  I recompiled the kernel 5 time tonight, good practice I guess  :Wink: 

----------

## ElCondor

2 things and a half:

1. you don't have to remove ide-atapi support from the kernel - at least mine works fine with ide-atapi and ide-scsi with an ide cd-rw

2. sorry about my comment implying that you might be schizophrenic (in the2.4.19r5 trhead) . this should be called "quadrophrenic"   :Twisted Evil: 

PS: you can edit your posts, which would make more sense in your case here, since all the information would be in one block and anyone searching the forums would probalby find one posting matching more or all search criteria  :Exclamation: 

* ElCondor pasa *   :Wink: 

----------

## FINITE

I did have to remove ide-atapi cdrom support. I do not know why but that was what allowed my cdrw to be scsi emulated. I can say that the burner was the drive that I used to install gentoo and it was set up as a regular cdrom from that point on. When I compiled the kernel for the first time I did not make the changes needed to have it be recognized as a cdrw. Ohh well, it works now.

Sorry about the multiple posts. I was thinking about just edditing the first one but it was like six in the morning and well I was just easier to post again. Plus it racks up my post count really quickly  :Wink: 

----------

